# Split rims Rebuilt with stainless steel rims



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

That's right, Stainless steel rims fitted,
Will stay this clean and shiney all the time


----------



## robmw750 (Aug 4, 2006)

They look stunning


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Phoarrr


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Gorgeous !


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi myxa,

Can I ask how much it would be to have that done to a set of wheels which are the same but for a BMW?

Cheers
Bryan.........PM me if you like :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

excellent mark, so were did the stainless idea come from ?, and will they really stay shiny


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Hi myxa,
> 
> Can I ask how much it would be to have that done to a set of wheels which are the same but for a BMW?
> 
> ...


Hi, i will send you a pm.
Mark


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> excellent mark, so were did the stainless idea come from ?, and will they really stay shiny


The have around for a while. but only managed to get some the last few months,
Yes they stay this way all year round, should never go off


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice wheels! :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

very very nice - i like those a lot!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

myxa said:


> The have around for a while. but only managed to get some the last few months,
> Yes they stay this way all year round, should never go off


excellent, just need to find some that suit the ST now :devil:


----------



## Tufty (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking well myxa top work


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

Very nice indeedy, is steel easier to keep clean then...?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

they look the dogs dangleys!


----------



## GearHead_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are sweet. I had a set that looked very similar except the center (basket portion) of the wheel was gold anodized on an old Mustang I used to have. :thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Hi*



Tufty said:


> Looking well myxa top work


Welcome Tufty:wave:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

aston_87 said:


> Very nice indeedy, is steel easier to keep clean then...?


All you need to do is to wash them, they stay this way all the time :thumb:


----------



## GearHead_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just like that.


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Those wheels are pure sex.


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

thats just porn!


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

myxa said:


> Some thing like this:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheel Porn


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry to drag this back up, but what would you use on those wheels to keep them in decent condition? Autosol? cheers


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice. For your E30??


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

me? I have a E36 lol
waiting to get my uber rare Hartges sorted


----------



## aceraf (Apr 11, 2008)

Any good metal polish should do the job.

[2 year old thread]


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

uberbmw said:


> me? I have a E36 lol
> waiting to get my uber rare Hartges sorted


I assumed that they were for an E30 or similar as they are 4 stud.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

aceraf said:


> Any good metal polish should do the job.
> 
> [2 year old thread]


How you doing ACE? Still keeping the Touring Clean :thumb:


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

uberbmw said:


> me? I have a E36 lol
> waiting to get my uber rare Hartges sorted


I also own a e36 beemer e36 coupè, please can you post pics of your car with the wheels?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

M3_GT said:


> I also own a e36 beemer e36 coupè, please can you post pics of your car with the wheels?


I dont have the wheels on yet as I want the centres painted then will be posting them up, but my website is d12rft.net


----------

